# Can the MiniDSP 2x4 use both inputs with the 4-way advanced?



## Rlilly (Apr 3, 2014)

Quick question.

I plan to utilize one MiniDSP 2x4 with the 4-way advanced crossover, for each of my 3-way towers.
I would have 1 unused input and 1 output left on each unit.

Does the plugin allow me to than use the extra in and out for running my sub and/or center channel?

Basically, are both inputs available to the software?


----------



## Sangram (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi

Wouldn't it be simpler to look at it as a 4-way crossover and the 4th XO becomes 80Hz or whatever you're crossing at?

From the manual: 



> The 4 way Advanced plugin provides parametric EQ on one input channel and on all four output channels, as well as fully independent crossovers with a wide range of filter slopes up to 48 dB/octave. It is typically used to build a fully active three way or four way active loudspeaker (two miniDSP hardware units required for stereo).


----------



## Rlilly (Apr 3, 2014)

The problem with that is I need to send the a separate signal from the LFE channel to the sub, and the last channel of IO on the other unit would be used simply for center channel EQ.

I know you can only run one plugin on each minidsp, but does it allow basically 2 instances of the plugin at the same time, or can I run it as just one 4-way crossover and use both inputs routed to different outputs?
So input 1 feeds outputs 1-3 for one tower, and input 2 feeds output 4 for my sub or center channel.

It would seem silly to have extra IO on a DSP that cannot be utilized, but given the price, and that MiniDSP is a consumer product, I would not be to surprised by it.


----------



## Sangram (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi 

Sorry didn't figure you needed to pair a LFE output to it!

I think apart from the 3/4-way advanced plugins, the I/O is probably arranged in stereo pairs...


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, under the "routing" tab in the software you can select witch input goes to witch output. If you route both inputs to a particular output you'll have mono if you want that for your sub. 

I think all the xover plugins have a routing tab.


----------

